# Stove top coil



## gotama (25/8/15)




----------



## zadiac (25/8/15)

Joh! This is old!.........lol

Tried this. It was a hype. Not as awesome as they say.


----------



## gotama (25/8/15)

ahh good to know... Ill give it a go one day, I like how easy it seems to wick


----------

